# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  VENTA ACEITE DE NEEM  (BIOINSECTICIDA ECOLÓGICO PARA FUNDOS AGROEXPORTADORES)

## jucaba06

sfsdfdfTemas similares: VENTA FORMULAS FERTILIZANTES FOLIARES, ADHERENTES, HERBICIDA ECOLOGICO !!! VENDO PLANTINES DE NEEM (INSECTICIDA ECOLÓGICO) Y MORINGA VIVERO EN HUACHO VENTA DE PLANTAS DE NEEM - AZADIRACHTA INDICA - Venta de plantines de olivos para aceite de oliva, variedaes Arbequina y Koroneiki Investigan posible daño ecológico tras derrame de aceite en Moquegua

----------


## AnthonyRSG

Cuanto esta?

----------


## jucaba06

sdfsdf.

----------


## martineduardo

Buenos días, esto sirve como insecticida 100% natural para cualquier planta y 100% efectivo? cuál es el precio

----------

